# Any mountain bikers here?



## whitetaco02 (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure where to put this.

I am wanting to get a good mountain bike for exercise, trails and possible hunting in stealth mode if you know what I am saying. 

Not sure where to look or what kind to get.  What do I need to look for?  Brand names?  Etc.....????

Thanks!


----------



## Backcountry (Jun 12, 2008)

i just bought a new one....you can spend as much as you want on one.  $300 - thousands......

ended up getting a giant rincon...got a little more for my money and i didn't want to spend too much for what i do...but i did get trigger shifters, disc brakes, etc.  

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/1260/29299/

also was looking at cannondale...i've heard they make a good bike.  my brother has a road bike by cannondale and he really likes it. 

some more guys on here can probably answer better than me....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks!

Keep em coming guys and gals!


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a Foes with full suspension and front and back disc brakes.  I have grip shifters and like them but I think that is personal choice.   If you are going to be doing a lot of climbing you may want to consider only front suspension as rear suspension makes steep climbing difficult unless you can lock your suspension.  

Backcountry is right you can spend as little or as much as you want.  Components are the expensive thing with bikes(brakes, shifter, etc) so you can get the same bike with different components and pay a thousand dollar difference.

I also put 60-70 miles a week on my road bike.  It is a great workout for hunting season.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jun 13, 2008)

craigslist


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a Gary Fisher that I bought a couple of years ago for 500.00. It has the lighter Aluminium frame instead of the Chro-Moly steel frame. I have punished this bike and it just keeps going and going....Mountain bike technology has really gone leaps and bounds, and you can get a lot more for your money now a days. 

If you want to go stealth hunt and weekend warrior on the trails I would go with front shocks only, and an aluminium frame. I think you could get something that would last for many years and light weight for around 350-450 range ?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 13, 2008)

Would this be something I can ride on the streets as well or is that a no no?


----------



## agg5910 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Ttt*

I have been mountain biking pretty hard for sometime. I am in pretty good shape, but have a bad family history of cholesterol. Mine was actually about 260 a year ago, I changed my diet some and began mountain biking like a mad man, just got my cholesterol checked this past March and I dropped it to 170. I could not believe it, but was thrilled. I ride twice a week, and take a road trip at least once a month with a group of guys. As far as bikes go, it depends on what you will be doing the most of, if you are going to be mountain biking, get a reputable full suspension bike. I have a 2005 Gary Fisher Cake 4 Genesis I am selling and it has been a great bike, but its a little too small for me, I am going to a 21" frame specialized. If you will be doing a mix of Mountain and Road, then a hard tail (front suspension) bike will be fine. Like previously stated, I would check Craigs list. You can get a very good bike for a good price. I would stick with a good name brand bike like: Giant, Gary Fisher, Specialized, Trek, Cannondale. Avoid Huffy and Walmart type bikes. I have had friends come ride with me with cheap bikes and they usually will not make it very far before something breaks. Good Luck, it's the most fun you can have exercising in my opinion. Take a look at my bike: http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/bik/701120483.html


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 14, 2008)

That is a nice bike man!  I wish I had the money to get it.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is my bike.  I bought it used and got a really good deal.  I use it nearly everyday-I just switch the pedals out when I ride in town or when I ride on the mountains.  

I have probably driven my truck twice in the last two weeks and that includes to work.  I ride to town to eat on the weekends and then if I should decide to indulge in the night-life I figure it is safer to ride home then drive.  As a matter of fact I am leaving here in a second and riding my bike into to town to go to the gym.  Gas is toooooo expensive for me!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been on a Specialized RockHopper for more than 6 yrs now.  It's been extremely solid.  Blasting down singletrack is SO MUCH FUN!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 1, 2008)

doeslayr said:


> I've been on a Specialized RockHopper for more than 6 yrs now.  It's been extremely solid.  Blasting down singletrack is SO MUCH FUN!!



Thanks!

What would be a good on/offroad bike?


----------



## mdhall (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a Raleigh MT. Bike and love it. It was just over $300 new, and the only thing I have done is replaced a rim, which isn't the bikes fault I hit a rock on a trail and collided with a tree.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 3, 2008)

if you don't ride much or ride different price and quality levels of bikes you won't know what i mean, but you really get what you pay for it a good bike. if you'll ride a good bit save your money a get a better bike, it is money well spent. its was a lot of money but i finally broke down and bought a Santa Cruz Blur. its full suspension and an absolutley amazing smooth fast ride!!!
  Specialized, Cannondale, Trek, Giant, are some of your main stream quality bikes.  on the higher end Santa Cruz, and Titus both make good bikes.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jul 4, 2008)

In order from slowest to fastest, you have mountain bikes, cyclocross bikes and road bikes and recumbent versions of each. Of the three, mountain bikes would be the slowest on the road but are most appropriate for hunting. Speed won't matter if you're riding alone for exercise.

As most of the brands you will find on a dedicated bike shop will have sufficient frames, I would spend most of my money on components. A comfortable chro-moly frame that fits and quality components will last a long time. For a bike used to haul and pull hunting equipment, you might not want suspension at all.

A good bike shop won't mind if you want to take a bike for a spin in the parking lot before you buy.


----------



## whitetail3 (Jul 4, 2008)

if you want a really good all around bike either go with a specialized, trek, or foes.  i've had my trek full suspension for 2 years now never had a problem out of it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks you all!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 9, 2008)

Go with Aluminum..in mtn biking, the lighter the better...I've had two cannondales (F400 and 700) and my wife rides one...American made ...grip shifters are more forgiving than the levers if a cable gets stretched or is slightly out of adjustment....

go ahead and spend the money up front and get a  good bike you can grow into...$6-800 range and hit the trails...and hey, might even save you some on gas..


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive got an older trek, I paid about $500 around 15 years ago, I'm planning on buying a newer model when I get enough time to use.


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 9, 2008)

NOPE !!!!!! Dont do mountian bikes anymore since I got the bright idea to turkey hunt using a bike to ride and locate. Went down a rocky power line at about 120mph and the machete bungee corded to the front handle bars wiggled loose and wedged in between the forks and front tire making my ride "non directable" thus running me into a small canyon and sending me arse over tea kettle and face first into the gravel and washout. I believe that bike is still where i threw it in the briar patch off of the powerline in Troup county. Also did wonders for my camo job on my turkey gun.... Nope...God told me he dont want me on mountian bikes or trampolines anymore!


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jul 9, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> ... Went down a rocky power line at about 120mph and the machete bungee corded to the front handle bars wiggled loose and wedged in between the forks and front tire making my ride "non directable" thus running me into a small canyon and sending me arse over tea kettle and face first into the gravel and washout...



 Face plants are funny when it happens to someone else!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 9, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Go with Aluminum..in mtn biking, the lighter the better...I've had two cannondales (F400 and 700) and my wife rides one...American made ...grip shifters are more forgiving than the levers if a cable gets stretched or is slightly out of adjustment....
> 
> go ahead and spend the money up front and get a  good bike you can grow into...$6-800 range and hit the trails...and hey, might even save you some on gas..




That is what I was thinking too!

I was even contemplating on taking it to the woods hunting as long as it isn't too muddy.  Think of how quiet I will be?  If I shoot one, I can always ride back to the truck to retrieve the deer/hog/whatever!

Hook a green streamlight type light to the front so I can see!  I wonder if they sell them in camo?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 9, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> NOPE !!!!!! Dont do mountian bikes anymore since I got the bright idea to turkey hunt using a bike to ride and locate. Went down a rocky power line at about 120mph and the machete bungee corded to the front handle bars wiggled loose and wedged in between the forks and front tire making my ride "non directable" thus running me into a small canyon and sending me arse over tea kettle and face first into the gravel and washout. I believe that bike is still where i threw it in the briar patch off of the powerline in Troup county. Also did wonders for my camo job on my turkey gun.... Nope...God told me he dont want me on mountian bikes or trampolines anymore!



WOW!! 

  (sorry)


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 9, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> Face plants are funny when it happens to someone else!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 10, 2008)

whitetaco02 said:


> That is what I was thinking too!
> 
> I was even contemplating on taking it to the woods hunting as long as it isn't too muddy.  Think of how quiet I will be?  If I shoot one, I can always ride back to the truck to retrieve the deer/hog/whatever!



I know several boys that use them in North Ga National Forests to turkey hunt....


----------



## Feet Down (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a Trek 4500 that I will be willing to sell if you are interested. I have road it about 5 times. I bought it new from Atlanta Cycling on Peidmont last year.


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 10, 2008)

just found this web site http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mountain_bikes.htm?gclid=CPj89NWLtpQCFQVkswodZUEKUQ don't know any thing about them,but good prices


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks you all!  I will get back with you on the Trek bike.


----------

